# Have you flown to Orlando with Aer Lingus recently?



## 0141607 (16 Aug 2009)

Hi guys

I was wondering if anybody on here had flown to Orlando recently with Aer Lingus?

We are flying to Orlando from Dublin in 3 weeks time and I was wondering about the in flight entertainment. Does anybody know if their newer aircraft are flying on the Orlandlo route? The idea of a 9 hour flight without the personal screens seems a bit daunting and was hoping that we might have these screens.

Thanks


----------



## Cat101 (16 Aug 2009)

http://www.airlinequality.com  have a large section on aerlingus reviews inc in flight entertainment from Dub to Orlando.
Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## 0141607 (16 Aug 2009)

Thanks fot this I will have a proper look


----------



## anastasiablu (16 Aug 2009)

I did this journey with children in May with Aer L. expecting screens as I had checked something on line, however there were only the high screens every 15 seats or so. Pretty useless. It was a very old aircraft. The flight was only half full so at least we could move about.
Bring a DVD player


----------



## MaryBe (16 Aug 2009)

Is there any way I can find out which aircrafts have the tv screens on the seats?


----------



## Cat101 (17 Aug 2009)

www.seatguru.com


----------



## Buckshee (17 Aug 2009)

We flew out on 4th July and back on back on 21st and our plane had personal seat back screens with lots of choices for movies, tv programmes, music and games.

Hopefully you'll get the same plane


----------



## Elitist (17 Aug 2009)

I have had the 'fancy' plane once in four trips to Orlando


Their fancy plane is ei duz and is servicing Orlando at present
I dont know if they have modernised since I last went

Check closer to the time at [broken link removed]


----------



## Ron Burgundy (17 Aug 2009)

Flew with them in Feb 08 back from Orlando and it was one of the worst flights i've been on.

Food was rubbish and it felt like i had a knee in my back the whole way home. But the person's knee was miles away from me.


----------



## 0141607 (17 Aug 2009)

Thanks for all your help guys


----------



## kkelliher (21 Aug 2009)

Air Lingus use their older planes on this route especially on the outward journey so you will not have a screen in your seat. They always use the plane with the screens coming down from the ceiling. You might be lucky on the inward journey but dont bet on it.

Its direct with no frills. One of the worst serviced routes on their service. I travel on that route a few times a year and if it was not direct i would not use it. Contenental via newark is a far better service but you have to stop. The planes are always clean, entertainment is excellent and the staff could teach the air lingus people a few things. Flag carrier my ass..


----------



## Bluebells (22 Aug 2009)

kkelliher said:


> Air Lingus use their older planes on this route especially on the outward journey so you will not have a screen in your seat. They always use the plane with the screens coming down from the ceiling. You might be lucky on the inward journey but dont bet on it.
> 
> Its direct with no frills. One of the worst serviced routes on their service. I travel on that route a few times a year and if it was not direct i would not use it. Contenental via newark is a far better service but you have to stop. The planes are always clean, entertainment is excellent and the staff could teach the air lingus people a few things. Flag carrier my ass..



If they normally use the older planes on the way out, where does the newer one for the inward journey come from???? 
The plane that goes out to a destination turns around and comes back again.


----------



## soy (22 Aug 2009)

This route is mostly a leisure route so it has been the last to get the new seats with PTV's. I think Aer Lingus has only about 2 long haul planes that have not yet been updated. These are due to be updated later this year AFAIK.


----------



## minkydog (24 Oct 2009)

Going on this route next week, was wondering if they have updated the aircraft at this point and whether they clear customs. thanks


----------



## djkat (24 Oct 2009)

Hi Minkydog

Travelled this route four weeks ago and they are using the smaller aircraft which has the screens on the back of the seats, customs is done in orlando which is hell as it took nearly 2 hours


----------



## ilovepink (24 Oct 2009)

kkelliher said:


> Air Lingus use their older planes on this route especially on the outward journey so you will not have a screen in your seat. They always use the plane with the screens coming down from the ceiling. You might be lucky on the inward journey but dont bet on it.
> 
> Its direct with no frills. One of the worst serviced routes on their service. I travel on that route a few times a year and if it was not direct i would not use it. Contenental via newark is a far better service but you have to stop. The planes are always clean, entertainment is excellent and the staff could teach the air lingus people a few things. Flag carrier my ass..


----------



## ilovepink (24 Oct 2009)

im gutted that people would speak so badly of peoples place of work....not on..


----------



## Ron Burgundy (24 Oct 2009)

ilovepink said:


> im gutted that people would speak so badly of peoples place of work....not on..



???

Poor food, poor aircraft......simple as that. I couldn't care less who works there and if it hurts their feelings. 

I paid for a service ( a lot ) and expect better


----------



## ilovepink (24 Oct 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> ???
> 
> Poor food, poor aircraft......simple as that. I couldn't care less who works there and if it hurts their feelings.
> 
> I paid for a service ( a lot ) and expect better


----------



## ilovepink (24 Oct 2009)

you couldnt care less about anything obviously


----------



## Ron Burgundy (24 Oct 2009)

ilovepink said:


> you couldnt care less about anything obviously



i care about how my fare is spent......not on the food or aircraft.

what is your point ?


----------



## IsleOfMan (25 Oct 2009)

ilovepink said:


> you couldnt care less about anything obviously


 
I don't understand your point either? Nor do I understand why you have to make two posts at a time?


----------



## oldnick (25 Oct 2009)

I suspect, ilovepink, that precisely because RonBurgundy does care about such things as service, quality and value for money that has made his comments.
He felt let down and you should not be "gutted that he spoke badly about one's place of work". 

If ,after paying a lot of money to Aer Lingus, he feels that its staff were not to the standard of Continental then he should say so. 
That is one of the purposes of these types of websites -as long as one isn't rude and offensive.

EI pilots and cabin staff earn twice as much as their opposite numbers in Ryanair -and then scream in horror when the management propose cuts in order to survive against the competition.  EI pilots can earn up to  200.000 p.a. for a few hours work per week. Now, that's offensive.

I have some doubts as to whether EI will be flying to Orlando next Summer, though with the dollar low there may be enough bookings to warrant the route. Not so on a few other transatlantic routes which they'll have to cancel.
Assuming there's no suicidal strike looming.........


----------



## minkydog (25 Oct 2009)

double post


----------



## Buckshee (6 Nov 2009)

oldnick said:


> I have some doubts as to whether EI will be flying to Orlando next Summer, *though with the dollar low there may be enough bookings to warrant the route. Not so on a few other transatlantic* routes which they'll have to cancel.


 
I would have assumed the low dollar comment would have applied to *all* their transatlantic routes surely ??

Insofar as the original post is concerned this link might clarify the matter as all aircraft used on U.S. routes have now been updated with personal entertainment systems . . . . . . [broken link removed]


----------



## minkydog (7 Nov 2009)

We are over here in Orlando at the moment, travelled out last saturday 31st. I must say the experience was a rather good one, and that was with two children under three as well. 
The plane we came out on was one of the new ones with the tv,s in the back of the seats. The food was crap as usual, but I dont eat anything that any airline i travel with serves up. 
I dont know where the nine hours went, but the flight seemed to go quickly. The plane was half empty, but as we all know the reason for this is because of the extortionate amount of money AL charge for the trip. If only they would stop giving away free seats to their friends and families, then maybe their planes would be full. We are coming over again in May 2010 and travelling with Virgin from Manchester, the four of us got tickets for €1,100.00.......AL for same dates €1,900.00, go figure.


----------

